
Are there any customers in production using Docker? - khanam
Are there any customers in production using Docker?
======
dockerman
Absolutely. The number of customers moving to production on Docker is quickly
growing.

Feel free to check the detailed customer use cases here:
[http://dchq.co/customers.html](http://dchq.co/customers.html)

Here's a great article on how ProLeads moved from Heroku to Docker leveraging
DCHQ for application management: [http://stackshare.io/proleads/how-we-moved-
from-heroku-to-co...](http://stackshare.io/proleads/how-we-moved-from-heroku-
to-containers-with-no-docker-experience)

